
Ask HN: How to deal with illegal content on a public file sharing platform? - throwaway9871
While investigating what was using so much traffic on my small service (intended mostly for an open but small community) I discovered that it was being used for sharing illegal content, with some users uploading it through Tor exit nodes.<p>After manually removing the content and putting hindrances on Tor uploads, it stopped for a while but recently it started again, with a few uploads getting apparently wide audience, once again apparently mostly with the Tor crowd. The difference is this time, it was uploaded through a home ip that is not a Tor exit node.<p>I therefore have a few questions:<p>- Is there anything I can do to prevent the kind of illegal uploads that you can imagine being done by some part of the Tor community? Google, Dropbox and Microsoft with PhotoDNA have the kind of technology that might be of use in my case, but it doesn&#x27;t seem to be available to regular people.<p>- Should I contact authorities in any way? I&#x27;m pretty sure the Tor connections I might have are of no use, and the lone clearnet IP most probably belongs to a poor soul whose computer was hacked?<p>- In what ways am I legally implicated in that (as an EU citizen with my server in the EU as well)? The service is closed for now obviously.
======
raybb
I hope someone with more experience chimes in but the best I can think of is
to setup an automatic system for telling you when videos are reaching a
certain level of traffic.

A similar question was posted here: [https://www.quora.com/Is-there-an-API-
that-can-check-if-user...](https://www.quora.com/Is-there-an-API-that-can-
check-if-user-uploaded-content-is-copyrighted-material)

